# Other Zurgh Art...



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Here's a place to share some "other" arty-doodles & stuff I do...

A short comic to start it off...


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a fantastic imagination you have!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks!

Most everything starts out as a hand drawing...


















Here's a few from 1991 B.C. (that's Before Children)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You've got some talent there, young man


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

My talent is way rusty, RoxyB, but I've been trying to scrape it off with practice... not to mention learning some of those newfangled computer skills. Still say those 'puters will never catch on...:googly:

Here's the rainy day pic's again, just to give em' a new home.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

It's like looking into your mind. I like how colorful your mind is. I've always admired people with artistic talent. I can't wait to see more.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

I stand in awe of your awesomeness!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks again!

scareme, interesting perspective. I'll have to draw & color more, now. Did you just go and create another monster?:googly:

EQ, Hairazor, scareme, RoxyB, don't encourage me, wait, no, go ahead.

I love color, I love black n' white & shading, heck, our eyes are the primary sense we have to interpret our environment... funny, but I don't like to color pictures much with pencil, pen, pastels, or paint, (although I love to paint props & used to paint miniatures, go fig') yet seem to enjoy digital coloring.

I used to draw all the time... even got into the digital part in the ancient days of home computing. Then, life happened. Time passed, and technology improved. Then I remembered I could draw a bit...

Won't show y'all everything, this is a PG-13 site, and there are a few things I won't draw. Not to mention I'm my own worst critic... I've got tons of stuff I'd call crap. That said, I do draw sexy women, made more alluring by the strategic placement of clothes & objects.

Here is the original drawing of "Sugarbritches" (that someone here called her, & I like it) that I've been using as an avatar, if only to play with your heads.. 









and a rerepost of the "final" product... for continuity.










Got any suggestions, requests, wanna' new avatar, need your house painted? Ok, maybe I won't go that far... but...


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Damn Zurgh!
You got some real talent...that's some cool stuff!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Some WIP drawings... very rough sketches.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I need my house painted.....

If you'd been around in the late '60s, you might have been one of the artists for Yellow Submarine, or at least a source of inspiration for some of that movie's weird creatures, like those three blue dogs


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Send the car on by, RoxyB.:googly:

Speaking of weird creations...


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You, Zurgh, are indeed ZESTY!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

"Lemon-ada" was less zesty in the beginning... or was she?


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

The lemons are real, the drawings are real, the lemons are not real drawings, the drawings are not real lemons. There may have been some confusion...:googly:


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

More...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Did you doodle on all your homework when you were in high school?

If you do pin up art, I might just have to commission something for Spooky1. Don't tell him I said anything, though....:jol:


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Yes, RoxyB, I had an overriding compulsion to put pen & pencil to paper if they were within proximity...

SPOOKIE, YOUR WIFE IS SOLICITING ME! er, maybe?:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, you bad boy


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Sowwy... 









:googly:

PM me with specs, may do it just for practice...


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Damn, for a minute there I thought I was looking into a mirror. Looking good Zurgh. Now if you could just use your powers for the good of men. To hell with men, use your powers for the good of women. We need some eye candy too.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

scareme, to draw sweaty, harry, beefy mens, I'd have to get in touch with my feminine side...

I tried to get in touch with my feminine side before... first she filed suit, then the restraining order... but damn, she's so HAWT!:googly:

Well, this is bad boy-alien-manly-ish...


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Here's an android that identifies as male...









THE next "must-see" buddy cop movie!

He was a Novakid desperado & humorous internet personality, turned Space Sheriff. 
It was a trash talking, hard edged time cop and hyper intelligent, pan-dimensional kitchen furniture unit. 
Brought together by a twist & fold in time/space, together they must stop the criminal mastermind, Sven Von Svenson, from his nefarious plot of stealing the concept of lunch from reality in....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like that guy's duster He has a cool hat, too.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Zurgh, you inspired me to go back and look at some of my old drawings. I know this thread is for your work, but if you don't mind I'll include some of my old work just for comparison. Your early works are from 1991. These are my layout of my haunt from 2004.

My front yard.








The grey and black blobs are graves with tombstones.

This one is the kidney shaped bed.








There is a skull fountain, a vampire bride, and I'm not sure what the other blobs are. The blue blob in front of the bed is the spotlight. Notice how the yellow light is coming out of it? I'm such a stickler for details.

I'm not sure why I didn't get that art scholarship. It wasn't for lack of trying. I'f I showed you some of my present work, it would look about the same.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

It's OK, scareme. Did the pictures do there job at the time to covey the concept? I'm guessing yes, that they worked, and therefore are good pictures!

If you're cereal, and you (Or anyone) would like to draw better, then draw more. I consider my self an amateur that needs a lot more practice, so, more drawing for me to do.

WIP time! "The Orbital Fort" Yeah, that one.

Concept pic that I took a little farther than usual...









Actual drawing, still adding detail... a little bit every day.









Digital color testing mock-up.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's almost psychedelic


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

When I do a mock-up, I tend to use high contrast colors...

Done with the hand work, the rest will be all digital...


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

A little digital work done, more to do...


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Made this for a game clan I belong to...









Got the idea when 'they' went & made a sad attempt at capturing our clan awesomeness in a game...








How DARE they (and not send us free copy's)!:googly:


----------

